# new member from wetumpka area



## quadrcr161 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello all, I think I was registered before if this is the new site that use be be out of mobile? Anyway I stumbled back across the site looking for places to trail ride around the wetumpka area, only issue is I was looking to take my Tacoma since I've never had it off road and looking for trails instead of mud but it looked like this site might have some good people with good info on it. Any was I do have several quads but also they won't see mud most are set up for mx,tt but I'm building one for xc racing. I'm 32 married with a 2 yr old and originally from Birmingham so I don't know a lot of people here yet. Anyway looking forward to meeting ya'll.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, a lot of great guys and gals on here!!! :beerchug:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the site !! I live in Prattville so if ya ever want to ride just hit me up, we're always looking for more people to ride with. Only thing is we don't trail ride a whole lot, if we do ride trails, it's usually just to get to the mud. We also ride Mortar Creek and recently went to Mulberry Creek, don't know if you like creek riding or not, but it's a blast. We also have a group going to mud nats this year, let me know if ya want to come along and have an experience of a life time !!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We've never been "out of mobile" I guess we really arent "out of anywhere" The 2 owners, including myself, live in Central Alabama. 

Welcome to the site though, lot's of good info here.


----------



## quadrcr161 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replys, and the offers to ride, i was thinking of mudanddirt.com maybe? i thought it was based out of mobile. i dout any of my quads would do well in the mud or even on the trails to the mud. currently have 3 250r's 2 400ex's and my main mx quad my 450r. the work mule is a wolverine but it was sunk when i got it and really needs a rebuild, has no power whatsoever mainly looking for a little place i could take my tacoma out and test out the 4x4 and do a little playing and still be able to drive it to work. i know in the birmingham area theres caos but didnt know if there were any truck trails or groups here. as i get my xc416ex finished i might join up and hit the trails with some of ya'll. and if ya need any help with anything ive got 20 yrs of atv racing behind me. i think i heard lightwood closed and i saw on the site that eclitic mud bog is closing so i didnt know where else to ride.
when you say mortor creek, is that by the bridge up from the airport?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah M&D is based in that area. That's John Cannon, he use to be THE MAN to see about dyno's/tunes but, honestly,. I havent even heard anyone mention his name in like a year. Not sure why, he always did good work from what I read.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah that's the creek by the airport. Great place to ride and cookout. Do you know much about working on v-twin motors ? If so, we need to get together and talk about some things. You can take your Tacoma down to Boggs & Boulders and do whatever you want with it, atv too. We will be going back there soon, I'll let you know when we are gonna make the trip. Eclectic was just one big mud hole anyway, very boring, lightwood is just about ten minutes from my house but I didn't know they closed. I haven't been there in over a year.


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## quadrcr161 (Feb 24, 2012)

J2! said:


> Yeah that's the creek by the airport. Great place to ride and cookout. Do you know much about working on v-twin motors ? If so, we need to get together and talk about some things. You can take your Tacoma down to Boggs & Boulders and do whatever you want with it, atv too. We will be going back there soon, I'll let you know when we are gonna make the trip. Eclectic was just one big mud hole anyway, very boring, lightwood is just about ten minutes from my house but I didn't know they closed. I haven't been there in over a year.


I've seen where people have been down there but don't know the area, I think I've seen them pulling a jeep out of a hole back up the sand bank. What about cooters pond? I knew it was blocked off but it looks like people have opened the access back up. What do you need with a twin? I might know somone who could answer some questions. I'm on 111 so I'm not too far from you.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm actually in Deatsville at the end of Deatsville Hwy on CR40, so we're only a few miles apart. Just thought it would be good to know someone around here that knows alot about these v-twin motors to educate me some more on them.. LOL Last I heard cooters pond was off limits, that the police were all over it.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

:welcome:


----------

